# Mosconi 6to8 V8 and 6to8 Aerospace Differences



## cmp1960 (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm not one that necessarily needs the latest shining new toy as I prefer solutions that have been out for a while and used in the field with consistent success.

1) That said, can anyone tell me salient differences between these to?

2) Any improvements to the features that are used most often opposed to features that are rarely used, if at all?

3) Any improvements to software usability?

This is my first run at doing an active setup with a processor.

I'm a techie and love this aspect of it and looking forward to getting my hands dirty with this, in addition to crafting some good sound in my system.

Thanks in advance


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I think the software is the same, just the processing power, also digital high resolution sound.. that I know off... other than that, I'm sure pro's will come in and add more to it.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

quickaudi07 said:


> I think the software is the same, just the processing power, also digital high resolution sound.. that I know off... other than that, I'm sure pro's will come in and add more to it.


Upgraded DAC and upgraded processing power. Its going to be in between the 6to8v8 and the 8to12 Aerospace in its processing.


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

I have both units and the new Aerospace has a upgraded Dac and processor. The resolution is higher and also has optical and coaxial inputs built in and optical out. The software is similar to the 6to8 V8 but has been changed. New filters have been added. The input mixer has been changed. There will also be a 6to8 pro model too just like the 8to12 and both use the same software. After I spend more time with it as I have only had it a little over a week I will give a more in depth review. As it stands now I like both the V8 and the Aerospace


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Some specs on the Aerospace

ANALOG INPUTS: 6 (RCA)
ANALOG OUTPUTS: 8 (RCA)
DIGITAL INPUTS: 1 coaxial (RCA), 1 optical (toslink), MOS-BTS (optional)
DIGITAL OUTPUTS: 1 optical (toslink)
NATIVE SAMPLE RATE: 96 KHz / 24-bit
DSP PERFORMANCE: 294.912 MHz, 32-bit SigmaDSP (ANALOG DEVICES)
3072 SIMD instructions per sample at 96 kHz ASRCs
from 1:8 up to 7.75:1 ratio and 139 dB DNR
ADC PERFORMANCE: Burr Brown 24-Bit
107 dyB D namic Range
-93 dB THD+N
DAC PERFORMANCE: 112 dB Dynamic Range
- 94 dB THD+N
DAC Bias Differential voltage output
INPUT MODE: Low Level (LL) / High Level (HL)
INPUT IMPEDANCE: 12Kohm (LL) / 47ohm (HL)
INPUT SENSITIVITY: 1.2Vrms ÷ 8Vrms (LL) / 3Vrms ÷ 20Vrms (HL)
INPUT REGULATION: 16.5dB ÷ 0dB
MAX OUTPUT SIGNAL: 8Vrms
OUTPUT IMPEDANCE: 600 ohm
HARDWARE MUTE: yes
S/N RATIO: >100dB "A" (typ. 105dB "A")
THD DISTORTION: <0.003% @ 4Vrms
FREQUENCY RESPONSE: 10Hz ÷ 40KHz
CHANNEL SEPARATION: >90dB (@ 100Hz)
CHANNEL SEPARATION: >90dB (@ 1KHz)
CHANNEL SEPARATION: >70dB (@ 10KHz)

SUPPLY VOLTAGE: 10V ÷ 16V (6V tolerant to sustain engine crank)
DC-DC CONVERTER: Transformer coupled, Current-Mode, Flyback converter
CONVERSION FREQUENCY: 52KHz
AUTOSENSE: OFF / BTL / SE
SEPARATE REMOTE OUT: yes
REMOTE CURRENT: 100mA max (Internally limited)
COMMUNICATION: USB, Optional: RCD/RC-MINI, MOS-BTM, MOS-BTS, RTC HUB


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

See all above answers, haha.


----------



## Hammer1 (Jan 30, 2011)

cobb2819 said:


> See all above answers, haha.


Your Aerospace installed yet or is it still sitting next to your desk.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hammer1 said:


> Your Aerospace installed yet or is it still sitting next to your desk.


Actually, it's at the machine shop getting a new mount built for it. The engine in the civic took a dive, so I pulled the amp rack out and i'm redoing all the wiring in the trunk since I rushed it the last time. All this while i'm building a new motor.


----------



## deputydog95 (Nov 18, 2007)

So is the aerospace version of the 6to8 worth the extra money?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

deputydog95 said:


> So is the aerospace version of the 6to8 worth the extra money?


That depends entirely on what you want/need the processor to do. 

Want high res audio? Aerospace.

Want built-in optical/coax input? Aerospace.

Want more control of the input matrix? Aerospace.

Want to run rear fill? Aerospace. 

Want more filter options? Aerospace.

Need more than eight channels? 8to12 Aerospace. 

I may have missed some key upgrades. If so, I am sure cobb2819 will correct me.

However, if you answered "no" to all of the above, the 6to8 V8 will probably be just fine.


----------



## deputydog95 (Nov 18, 2007)

rton20s said:


> That depends entirely on what you want/need the processor to do.
> 
> Want high res audio? Aerospace.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick reply.

Since I'm going to running mostly digital media, I'm assuming I want the high res audio aerospace  Does it really sound that much better? Not sure what "high res" actually means.

I won't be doing digital in, at least right now..... And I really only need 8 channels out so the 6to8 should be fine. 

I am setting up rear fill though. Why would the aerospace be a better choice for rear fill over the standard?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

deputydog95 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> Since I'm going to running mostly digital media, I'm assuming I want the high res audio aerospace  Does it really sound that much better? Not sure what "high res" actually means.
> 
> ...


Digital media doesn't necessarily equate to the need for high resolution audio capable DSP. If you do a lot of parked critical listening, plan to compete, or plan to build up your library of HRA files then you would want to go with a DSP capable of handling the high res files. 

If you plan to do rear fill, this is a category where the new Aerospace processors stand out. If you download the software to take a look, the V8 and Pro mixer handles inputs in pairs. The Aerospace processors handle each input channel individually as well as allow you to apply negative percentage to an input within the mixer. With that you can create custom mixes of L+R and L-R. This is key to proper rear fill implementation, even if it is argued that isn't as good as a licensed solution (ProLogic II, Logic 7, etc.). 

So, if you really want rear fill and eight channels is enough, I would go with the 6to8 Aerospace. It may contain several features that you don't plan to use currently, but may prove valuable in terms of future proofing (high res audio, digital input/output, etc).


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Should I delete my previous responses?  

I want to make sure you have plenty to do.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

rton20s said:


> Should I delete my previous responses?
> 
> I want to make sure you have plenty to do.


I will undelete them.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

cobb2819 said:


> I will undelete them.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

deputydog95 said:


> ... Since I'm going to running mostly digital media, I'm assuming I want the high res audio aerospace  Does it really sound that much better? *Not sure what "high res" actually means.*
> 
> I won't be doing digital in, at least right now..... And I really only need 8 channels out so the 6to8 should be fine.
> 
> *I am setting up rear fill though. Why would the aerospace be a better choice for rear fill over the standard?*


Regarding "Hi-Res", it refers to any digital music file that is Lossless (not using Lossy file compression) and which also has a digital bit depth (resolution) and sample rate that is above that of Standard CD Quality. Compact Discs or "CD" have a maximum bit depth and sample rate of 16-bits @ 44.1kHz respectively (typically expressed as "16/44").

Typically what we refer to as "Hi-Res" will be a 24-bit file (this is what is called "Word Length" or resolution) with a sample frequency (sample rate) of at least 48kHz or higher, i.e. "24/48". 

But more commonly, we think of Hi-Res files being 24/88, 24/96, or 24/192. There are higher bit depths and sample rates, though they are not as common, such as 32-bit/384kHz (32/384), but the majority of recording studios today are still only equipped to handle 24/96 and sometimes 24/192. These file formats use digital PCM technology, which translates to "Pulse Code Modulation". PCM files will be in lossless formats such as WAV, AIFF, FLAC, and ALAC, and also Lossy compressed files such as MP3, AAC, OGG, WMA, etc.

There are also the "DSD" or "DXD" Hi-Res formats developed by Sony which require special handling and special DAC units, which the Sony RSX-GS9 happen to support (with some caveats).

DSD stands for "Direct Stream Digital". This is the format that the Super Audio CD uses (SACD). These operate at just 1-bit, but instead use a VERY HIGH Sample Frequency or "sample rate" in the MHz (MegaHertz) realm as opposed to the KiloHertz realm of PCM files. Some claim that DSD is "more natural" or "more like analog" compared to PCM files, but there is quite a bit of debate about this.

Apple devices will not play Hi-Res files without using a 3rd Party app such as the Onkyo HF Player, which seems to be the most popular.


Regarding "Rear Fill", most of us here now use this term to mean "Proper Rear Fill", or "Differential Rear Fill". This type of Rear Fill requires very special processing, as _Rton_ touched on. It is not just the regular Left & Right Stereo channels sent to your rear speakers to provide good sound for your passengers in the rear seats.

The "Proper Implementation" of Differential Rear Fill requires special "mixing" of the Left & Right channels, and it also requires quite a bit of Digital Delay along with a careful balance of the levels in proportion to that delay, and to the level of the front stage speakers.

In general, it is used to provide increased ambiance or space, width, and depth to your listening experience up front, and it offers no real advantages to your rear passengers. The effect also doesn't work well on all music! It can do some really funky and detrimental things to some tracks! It greatly depends on how each music track was mixed and processed by the studio engineer. But when it works as intended, it really makes for a more realistic listening experience! The effect is subjective and different people will "tune" this type of Rear Fill very differently to their personal taste. Though there are some basic requirements, there is really no exact formula to follow in order to create it. 

So if all you want is standard Left & Right Stereo for your Rear Speakers, your current DSP is fine, and the basic Mosconi 6-to-8 DSP is also fine. You wouldn't need the AeroSpace model.


----------

